# ECU Part Number 1998 QX 3.0



## koot (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi from South Africa
Can anybody help me here I need to replace the ECU on my 1998 Maxima. The part number on my one is A18-F98 E9A then next block is 7Z09. Can get one where the 7Z09 is not the same. Does this matter?


----------

